# 85 Z24



## BattyUSA (Jan 9, 2010)

Greetings:I'm Rebuilding a Z24 in an 85 720 4x4/king cab/ 2 dual carbs + 4>1 header > dual exhausts. Need: rebuild specs, fastener torque specs, tips, tricks, recommendations, instructions, shop manual...I do not trust Haynes unless I know it to be true and accurate. I have had bad experience with Haynes. Original problem- #4 rod bearing spun. Crank and rod been re-sized, have rebuild parts and head been rebuilt...(no engine problems except bearing problem...it ran (not driven) B4 disassembled.) I shut it down B4 oil pressure drop. Pls help this 6yr project get back on the road. :waving:


----------

